# Ever consider a Chatroom?



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just wondering


----------



## chriskre (Jun 2, 2011)

Then we'd really never get offline.  :hysterical:


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 3, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Then we'd really never get offline.  :hysterical:



That's exactly what I thought! No way do I need one more thing to keep me online - I am on WAY TOO MUCH as it is!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I may have heard of a chat before. It would be interesting for sure.

BTW Does anyone watch that show called Extreme Couponing? I thought they were crazy then realized we do the same thing...not with coupons but with timeshares and vacations. TUGgers are always doing spreadsheets, costs per points/maintenance fees, working out the XYZ interval promotions. We could give them a reality show that will give those couponers a run for their money.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Extreme Timesharers? Timesharers of Myrtle Beach?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 6, 2011)

About ten years ago there used to be a chat here on Sunday nights at around 6 PM Pacific (9 PM Eastern).  It lasted for several years.  In fact, the first TUGgers Cruise was suggested during one of those chats.

Eventually interest waned and it ended.  Nothing is forever.

Edited to add:  I just used the Internet Wayback Machine, and I found a TUG webpage with the chatroom mentioned.  The date was March of 2001.

Fern


----------

